# Hidden Treasure!



## 20centrfuge (Apr 13, 2007)

I am interested to know of pieces that you* really love *(not just admire) that may be undervalued or less known by listeners at large. This is an attempt to spark some listening fever and shed light on those nooks and crannies of the repertoire where more gold may be hidden!


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

Not unknown but still a lot of people have never heard it:

Barber - Knoxville, summer of 1915

Even less known, and to my taste the most beautiful cello concerto of all time:

Moeran - Cello concerto


----------



## SimonNZ (Jul 12, 2012)

You might enjoy reading this:

http://www.talkclassical.com/30529-deserves-better-known.html


----------



## Nereffid (Feb 6, 2013)

When compiling my list for your previous "What are your Top 20 Post-1950 Works?" it soon became clear to me that a lot of my favourite new or newish music is obscure or unpopular. So here's a few of those:

James MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie
Meredith Monk: Dolmen Music
Steve Reich: Proverb
Lepo Sumera: Mushroom Cantata
Mieczyslaw Weinberg: Violin concerto
Julia Wolfe: Steel Hammer


----------



## 20centrfuge (Apr 13, 2007)

I'm going to vow, right now, to listen to every piece mentioned on this thread (now watch, someone will post a never-ending list). Nereffid, I admit I haven't even heard of those you posted, much less HEARD them!


----------



## Kivimees (Feb 16, 2013)

20centrfuge said:


> I'm going to vow, right now to listen to every piece mentioned on this thread (now watch, someone will post a never-ending list). Nereffid, I admit I haven't even heard of those you posted, much less HEARD them!


I will offer a single work, namely the Celtic Symphony by Sir Granville Bantock:


----------



## science (Oct 14, 2010)

A few of mine, not super-obscure of course but some that it seems few people like very much... I don't know why it's almost all chamber music... 

Arensky's 2nd string quartet 
Borodin's 2nd string sextet 
Chausson's concert for piano, violin and string quartet 
Decaux's Clair de lune 
Dohnanyi's piano quintet 
Dohnanyi's 2nd & 3rd string quartets
Dohnany's Serenade for string trio
Dohnany's Sextet 
Dukas' piano sonata 
Enescu's octet 
Enescu's Oedipe 
Franck's piano quintet 
Glazunov's string quintet 
Kodaly's 2nd string quartet


----------



## science (Oct 14, 2010)

Sorry, one more: 

Taverner's Missa Gloria tibi Trinitas


----------



## Nereffid (Feb 6, 2013)

20centrfuge said:


> I'm going to vow, right now to listen to every piece mentioned on this thread (now watch, someone will post a never-ending list). Nereffid, I admit I haven't even heard of those you posted, much less HEARD them!


And you can rest assured, if you criticize any of my pieces you _won't_ go on the list of people who hate modern music!


----------



## Nereffid (Feb 6, 2013)

Oh yes, and an old one that I love is Étienne Mehul's Piano sonata in C minor, op.1 no.2.


----------



## 20centrfuge (Apr 13, 2007)

My list would include (I'll limit myself to 10):

Hindemith: Piano Sonata No. 2 in G 
Barber: Symphony no.1
Prokofiev: Piano Sonata no.4
Ginastera: Harp Concerto
Saint-Saens: Clarinet Sonata
Adams: Common Tones in Simple Time
Ingram Marshall: Cries Upon the Mountains
Gubaidulina: Trumpet Trio
Bartok: Miraculous Mandarin
Milhaud: Suite Francaise

I'll admit that these are less obscure than Nereffids'


----------



## Guest (May 5, 2015)

20centrfuge said:


> I am interested to know of pieces that you* really love *(not just admire) that may be undervalued or less known by listeners at large. This is an attempt to spark some listening fever and shed light on those nooks and crannies of the repertoire where more gold may be hidden!
> 
> View attachment 69231


Frankly, I can barely hang on to the coat tails of the post-50s thread and now you go and start this.

So thanks for that!!!


----------



## 20centrfuge (Apr 13, 2007)

dogen said:


> Frankly, I can barely hang on to the coat tails of the post-50s thread and now you go and start this.
> 
> So thanks for that!!!


HAHA! You're welcome! :lol:


----------



## Ingélou (Feb 10, 2013)

Georg Philipp Telemann, Trumpet Concertos

Jean-Marie LeClair, Violin Sonatas

Willem de Fesch, Concerti Grossi

Alessandro Scarlatti: 7 Concerti di flauto, violini, violetta e bassi (Naples, 1725)

Jean-Féry Rebel: Les Caractères de la Danse

Jean-Baptiste Lully: Cadmus et Hermione


----------



## Richannes Wrahms (Jan 6, 2014)

Hindemith's most beautiful Bassoon sonata


----------



## leroy (Nov 23, 2014)

this is from a recent release by Ann Hallenberg, "Mi paventi il figlio indegno" from Britannico






you won't be able to stop listening to it so beware!


----------



## MagneticGhost (Apr 7, 2013)

As you have promised to listen to all these I will keep it very short. The first 2 pieces that jumped into my head as works that I really love but might not be so widely known. I've certainly rarely seen them mentioned in these hallowed fora.

Holst: Hymn of Jesus
Chausson: Poeme for Violin and Orchestra Op.25

Once you've listened to them I'll post some more


----------



## 20centrfuge (Apr 13, 2007)

MagneticGhost said:


> As you have promised to listen to all these I will keep it very short. The first 2 pieces that jumped into my head as works that I really love but might not be so widely known. I've certainly rarely seen them mentioned in these hallowed fora.
> 
> Holst: Hymn of Jesus
> Chausson: Poeme for Violin and Orchestra Op.25
> ...


I actually know and like the Chausson: Poeme! So post another.


----------



## MagneticGhost (Apr 7, 2013)

20centrfuge said:


> I actually know and like the Chausson: Poeme! So post another.


 OK then

I love this piece. Great moments throughout and really powerful end.

Panufnik: Sinfonia Sacra
Divided into 2 parts - Three Visions and Hymn (Split into 2 on Youtube also)
1. Three Visions
2. Hymn


----------



## GreenMamba (Oct 14, 2012)

Nereffid said:


> When compiling my list for your previous "What are your Top 20 Post-1950 Works?" it soon became clear to me that a lot of my favourite new or newish music is obscure or unpopular. So here's a few of those:
> 
> James MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie
> Meredith Monk: Dolmen Music
> ...





20centrfuge said:


> I'm going to vow, right now, to listen to every piece mentioned on this thread (now watch, someone will post a never-ending list). Nereffid, I admit I haven't even heard of those you posted, much less HEARD them!


The Isobel Gowdie piece is on our post 1950s list.


----------



## Blancrocher (Jul 6, 2013)

Carl Nielsen's "Commotio" for organ.


----------



## superhorn (Mar 23, 2010)

"Evocations " by Albert Roussel is a stunning three movement work inspired by his visit to the great temples of Indochina . The third part features a chorus and contralto, tenor and bass soloists .
The three parts are : The gods in the shadows of the caverns , the pink village ,
and On the banks of the sacred river . 
The work is certainly evocative ; and how ! As always with Roussel , the orchestration is fantastically colorful . 
There have only been two recordings so far as far as know . I have the one on Supraphon 
with the Czech Philharmonic and Zdenek Kosler (Koschler) , and the other which I haven't heard is
with Michel Plasson and the Toulouse orchestra on EMI . You can hear it on youtube . 
"Evocations " is a work whose neglect is totally undeserved !


----------



## AnotherSpin (Apr 9, 2015)

Valentin Silvestrov - solo piano pieces first, but other compositions as well.
http://www.amazon.com/s/ref=nb_sb_noss_1?url=search-alias=aps&field-keywords=valentin+silvestrov


----------



## Celloman (Sep 30, 2006)

I will submit Paul Creston's _Symphony No. 2_. One of the finest American symphonies, in my opinion. It's jazz-infused, taut, and packs a wallop.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Celloman said:


> I will submit Paul Creston's _Symphony No. 2_. One of the finest American symphonies, in my opinion. It's jazz-infused, taut, and packs a wallop.


Yes. It's a good work.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Vincent Persichetti 12 Piano Sonatas. Wonderful works! Scandalously neglected!


----------



## shangoyal (Sep 22, 2013)

The baroque composer F. Couperin is one of my favourites for harpsichord music:


----------



## ptr (Jan 22, 2013)

Ten Swedish works that should be better known:

*Gösta Nystroem* - Concerto per orchestra d'archi (1955)
*Åke Hermanson* - Lyrisk metamorfos opus 2 (1954-57) for string quartet
*Hilding Rosenberg* - Symphony No 4 "Revelations of St John" (1940/1949)
*Karin Rehnkqvist* - Davids Nimm (1984)
*Jan Sandström* - Motorbike Concerto (Concerto for Trombone and Orchestra) (1988-89)

*Allan Pettersson* - Symphony No 12 "The Dead on the Square" (1973-74)
*Moses Pergament* - The Jewish Song (Den Judiska Sången) (1944)
*André Chin* - Mururoa (Concerto for Violin and Orchestra) (1990)
*Dror Feiler* - Music for dead Europeans (1995-96)
*Bo Nilsson* - Brief an Gösta Oswald (A Cycle of Cantatas) (1958-59)

All of these should be obtainable on some form of Disc!

/ptr


----------



## Kivimees (Feb 16, 2013)

Motorbike Concerto?


----------



## ptr (Jan 22, 2013)

^^ Just the name and thematic content, written for Christian Lindberg! My faint memory thinks that Bis even made a music video of the piece! :tiphat:

/ptr


----------



## Kivimees (Feb 16, 2013)

I found this:


----------



## cwarchc (Apr 28, 2012)

I'm rather partial to Ustvolskaya (discovered on this very forum)
Rather an acquired taste, I would suggest her piano sonatas, as a 1st step


----------



## Nereffid (Feb 6, 2013)

ptr said:


> ^^ Just the name and thematic content, written for Christian Lindberg! My faint memory thinks that Bis even made a music video of the piece! :tiphat:
> 
> /ptr











The concerto's one of four pieces on Lindberg's "Trombone Odyssey". A very enjoyable album all round, actually.


----------



## musicrom (Dec 29, 2013)

A few:

Schnittke's First Symphony
Kabalevsky's Violin Concerto
Walton's Viola Concerto
Sibelius's _Pelléas et Mélisande_


----------



## geralmar (Feb 15, 2013)

Blagoje Bersa: Sunny Fields. No one would die if it was performed occasionally instead of The Moldau.


----------



## GreenMamba (Oct 14, 2012)

cwarchc said:


> I'm rather partial to Ustvolskaya (discovered on this very forum)
> Rather an acquired taste, I would suggest her piano sonatas, as a 1st step


Grand Duet would also be a good first step.


----------



## Symphonical (Mar 15, 2013)

Probably not THAT obscure but deserves to be standard repertoire I believe. Crackin' piece.

Alfvén - Swedish Rhapsody No. 1: 'Midsommarvaka'


----------



## Andolink (Oct 29, 2012)

*Gabriel Pierné's* _Sonate en une partie, Op.46_ in F# minor for cello and piano (1922).


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

The two piano concertos by Swedish composer Hilding Rosenberg are worthy pieces seemingly condemned to obscurity.


----------



## Weston (Jul 11, 2008)

So many, but I will behave myself and offer one.

*Joaquín Turina: Piano Trio in F major. *

Every movement incorporates the same phrase or chordal motive similar to the way every movement of Beethoven's 5th symphony does. Sometimes it's slightly disguised, but it's always a joy for me when it comes into play. I listen to the main theme thinking its first introduction in movement 1 is its archetypal version, but by the end we see that he has been holding back. He pulls out all the stops for the theme's potential in the finale.

(Now after a build up like that, I've probably ruined it for everyone. I hope you can forgive my passions about this piece.)

Movement 1
Movement 2
Movements 3 and 4


----------



## 20centrfuge (Apr 13, 2007)

cwarchc said:


> I'm rather partial to Ustvolskaya (discovered on this very forum)
> Rather an acquired taste, I would suggest her piano sonatas, as a 1st step


Which Sonata would you suggest first?


----------



## Becca (Feb 5, 2015)

This is definitely a 'be careful what you ask for' thread 

Wilhelm Stenhammer - Serenade
Josef Suk - Summer Tale, Asrael
Granville Bantock - any of his symphonies - Hebrides, Pagan, Celtic
George Lloyd - Symphony #11, Symphonic Mass
Roy Harris - Symphony #3
Jennifer Higdon - Cityscape


----------



## arpeggio (Oct 4, 2012)

superhorn said:


> "Evocations " by Albert Roussel is a stunning three movement work inspired by his visit to the great temples of Indochina . The third part features a chorus and contralto, tenor and bass soloists .
> The three parts are : The gods in the shadows of the caverns , the pink village ,
> and On the banks of the sacred river .
> The work is certainly evocative ; and how ! As always with Roussel , the orchestration is fantastically colorful .
> ...


Wow!!!! Thanks for the suggestion. I am a big fan or Roussel. This is a work I do not have. Just put on my wish list.

Just discovered this thread. Many great posts.


----------



## StlukesguildOhio (Dec 25, 2006)

Just a few suggestions that came to mind:



Outside Baroque aficionados Handel's early Italian cantatas are rarely mentioned... yet these works are truly delicious. The Harry Christophers disc is particularly marvelous.

Zelenka and Biber are two Baroque composers that are really something of recent re-discoveries. Zelenka is deservedly known for his Trio Sonatas, but his Missa Votiva is a work that should be heard.

Biber is probably best known for his "Rosary Sonatas" for violin, but his Batalia is amazingly colorful and contains some weird, shocking (for the time) dissonances, while the Requiem is but one of his splendid choral works.

Beethoven's _An Die Ferne Geliebte_ is virtually the first true song-cycle... and a damn fine one at that.

Charles Koechlin's entire oeuvre should be better known. I particularly admire his orchestral songs.

Othmar Schoeck's _Notturno_ scored for string quartet and baritone is a Post-Romantic chamber gem.


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

Stefan Wolpe - _Zeus und Elida_.

A pithy pre-exile work which lasts for about half an hour and should appeal to anyone who likes the idea of the jazzy/cabaret/absurdist side of things being combined with serial technique.

Zeus alights from Olympus and just happens to turn up in Berlin's Potsdamer Platz where he falls in love with the picture of a woman on a billboard advert for 'Elida' perfume. While wandering the streets he has to face the derision of the Berlin public who think he's a weirdo. He then encounters a feisty hooker called Charlotte whom he mistakes for the woman on the ad...

Thankfully, this is available on Decca as part of their excellent Entartete Musik series.


----------



## science (Oct 14, 2010)

Pierné's piano concerto.


----------



## Becca (Feb 5, 2015)

More ... (I warned you  )

Gustav Holst - _At the Boar's Head_ - a one act 'comic' opera based on the Falstaff of the Henry plays
Carlos Chavez - _Sinfonia India_ - A delightful combination of classical style and indigenous Mexican music
Arthur Bliss - _A Colour Symphony_ - Colours meant in a heraldic sense
Douglas Lilburn - _Aotearoa, Song of Islands_ - A New Zealander, Lilburn studied with Vaughan Williams but wrote in a style more reminiscent of Sibelius
Knudage Riisager - _Qarrtsiluni_ - An Iñupiaq word meaning something like 'Sitting together in the darkness, waiting for something to burst.'
Graham Waterhouse - Chieftain's Salute, Sinfonietta - If you like Maxwell Davies _Orkney Wedding with Sunrise_, you will probably like this.


----------



## Woodduck (Mar 17, 2014)

I love discovering obscure Romantic chamber music.

The Sextet for Piano and Winds of Ludwig Thuille (1861-1907) is reasonably well-known, especially to wind ensembles, but his other works are pretty obscure. Here's the Piano Quintet in G-minor.


----------

